# Anyone rode Royal Blue in TN



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

We have a few of us that are planning a trip there end of September and would like to know what people think of it that have been or live around there.....I love TN and go there often on vacation but this will be first time for the atv and what not.....we would be getting a cabin and staying for 3-4 days.....would like some input on this place as we are in Florida so it will be a bit of a haul for us


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

It's pretty nice I've been there probably 8-10 times There's a little bit of everything there except deep mud. You'll get up there right when the fall foliage is happening.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah that's what we are hoping we aren't to crazy on mud as we have the nasty stuff down here...I will be throwing on mudlites for up there anyways taking the backs off but we wanna ride the mountains and stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------

